# Is this a defoliant, lien, Yelp, or hairpiece issue?



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I know the guy is a tile man, and the material is thin set (is thin set *THAT* toxic?); but I wash adhesive buckets out on people's lawns. 
I've washed many buckets out on my own lawn and the grass thrives there better than the other areas of my lawn. Is wallpaper adhesive a fertilizer?
Hey daArch, what about sealers like Draw-Tite and RX-35? They mess up lawns?

However, the other issue is the mechanic's lien he put on the customer. I've threatened to before but I doubt I ever would. Seems like it could backfire like it did for the plaintiff.
The lien stuff is from 8:50-12:30.

Ooh ooh, then there's the defamation stuff on Yelp that comes right after the lien stuff. I don't know if I agree with the judge on that.

But the most entertaining is of course how men can be oblivious to what their toupees look like.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8I3AVwnashk&list=PLcYuuTIYDGmlCIyF61wN6jmGPOPnpql9V&index=23

:cowboy:


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Some customers are best to avoid. The courts are best to hire a lawyer I think or it can back fire.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I got no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

huh?


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Wha?



.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Who?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Nothing quite like a group of painters at "brain rest".:jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Underdog said:


> I know the guy is a tile man, and the material is thin set (is thin set *THAT* toxic?); but I wash adhesive buckets out on people's lawns.
> I've washed many buckets out on my own lawn and the grass thrives there better than the other areas of my lawn. Is wallpaper adhesive a fertilizer?
> Hey daArch, what about sealers like Draw-Tite and RX-35? They mess up lawns?
> 
> ...


I LIKE that hair style. I wish I could get mine to behave like that 











and BTW, methinks you're watch too much court TV :whistling2:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

You know all the sciency stuff but you still haven't told me if adhesive is a fertilizer.

By the way, nice selfie.


:cowboy:


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Wow Bill, my hair is currently the longest it's been in about 20yrs (roughly your length, maybe a bit shorter) but for the past two weeks it's looked remarkably similar to yours. When I'm at work last couple of weeks I've been called Krusty the Clown several times, and Jack Nicholson a number of times as well. I kind of like it looking like this.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Underdog said:


> You know all the sciency stuff but you still haven't told me if adhesive is a fertilizer.
> 
> By the way, nice selfie.
> 
> ...


some would say everything I write here is fertilizer :thumbsup:

NO, I would have to guess that any architectural coatings would NOT be considered foliage feed. And I am surprised your pastey water feeds your lawn, sure the starch is prolly good, but what about the biocides that they pack into those buckets? 

I pour my waters down the toilet at customers' homes. And when I wash the paste buckets out at home, the residue goes on the drive, so I do not have much of an opportunity to measure greenery health resultant from the rinse water.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Wow Bill, my hair is currently the longest it's been in about 20yrs (roughly your length, maybe a bit shorter) but for the past two weeks it's looked remarkably similar to yours. When I'm at work last couple of weeks I've been called Krusty the Clown several times, and Jack Nicholson a number of times as well. I kind of like it looking like this.


it helps to keep it unclean, more support to hold it up :thumbup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72-8Lapk5-g

(watch out, it's ten minutes of his melodic dulcet laugh)


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

daArch said:


> it helps to keep it unclean, more support to hold it up :thumbup:


No doubt. When I'm all sweaty, gross, covered in dust and keep pushing it back as I look around figuring out what to do next the finish carpenters seem to keep increasing their distance from me like I'm insane or something. I might try and keep it this way!

(rpp)


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

daArch said:


> some would say everything I write here is fertilizer :thumbsup:
> 
> NO, I would have to guess that any architectural coatings would NOT be considered foliage feed. And I am surprised your pastey water feeds your lawn, sure the starch is prolly good, but what about the biocides that they pack into those buckets?
> 
> I pour my waters down the toilet at customers' homes. And when I wash the paste buckets out at home, the residue goes on the drive, so I do not have much of an opportunity to measure greenery health resultant from the rinse water.


 
Well maybe it's because I do it in the same place so often that it gets the most water. I am in Texas y'know. Drought central. But I guess it's not very toxic to grass either. 

My customers don't like me using their sinks much less their toilets unless I do it on the DL; even then I better not leave evidence.

:cowboy:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

daArch said:


> and BTW, methinks you're watch too much court TV :whistling2:


Just Marilyn Milian only. She doesn't let the participants talk to each other.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHXDarcQ_1Y



:cowboy:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Wildbill7145 said:


> No doubt. When I'm all sweaty, gross, covered in dust and keep pushing it back as I look around figuring out what to do next the finish carpenters seem to keep increasing their distance from me like I'm insane or something. I might try and keep it this way!
> 
> (rpp)


All you old farts that post pics and talk about your unruly hair can kiss my "going bald" ass.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> All you old farts that post pics and talk about your unruly hair can kiss my "going bald" ass.


I tell ya, with how often I have to cut my hair, sometimes I wish I had a nice head of bone.

But with retirement within smelling distance, I can go back to using the weed whacker to keep it out of my eyes.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> I tell ya, with how often I have to cut my hair, sometimes I wish I had a nice head of bone.
> 
> But with retirement within smelling distance, I can go back to using the weed whacker to keep it out of my eyes.


That should probably have been posted in the OPPU and this being a family friendly forum, maybe not even there. 

You're talking to painters here, Bill. And I am one. :jester:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> I tell ya, with how often I have to cut my hair, sometimes I wish I had a nice head of bone.
> 
> But with retirement within smelling distance, I can go back to using the weed whacker to keep it out of my eyes.


I tried to find a picture from when I was sporting a skin haircut, but it must be on another laptop. It was nice, except for the "wearing a stocking cap when it drops below 55 F" part.

It was in solidarity with a now-late friend and colleague.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> I tried to find a picture from when I was sporting a skin haircut, but it must be on another laptop. It was nice, except for the "wearing a stocking cap when it drops below 55 F" part.
> 
> It was in solidarity with a now-late friend and colleague.


I wait to a string of 70 degree days before I shear face and head of the winter wool. It used to be that I's start growing the face fuzz on my father's Oct 2 b-day and shave it on my oldest bro's Mar 27 b-day. But with them both gone, it's now a matter of temp.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Going back to the subject( sorry), I would NEVER dump( clean) anything in a customers lawn:no:

As to the hair thing, I still have all of mine


----------

